# Introducing The Cresties



## Bea

Here are some photos to introduce you to my two gorgeous cresties Cookie and Bailee! 

I'll start with Cookie, i've had her for about 11 months. I got her at the beginning of September '06 as an early 17th birthday present. She was 8 weeks old when i got her. She's grown from a velcro-tiel baby to a total princess. Cookie always has two of my budgie boys chasing her, i think she likes the attention!  She still loves a good snuggle with her mummy though and i'm happy to scritch her head for as long as she wants!








As you can see she's also a total poser when the camera is out!





































And now for my total dorky baby, Bailee! He joined the flock in December '06 as a slightly early xmas present and a buddy for Cookie. I bought Bailee from a breeder and he was handreared. After being in the house for about a week he was chattering like a maniac and we knew we had a male! He quickly learnt to wolf whistle and now he can do the whistle to call a dog, a siren whistle, pop goes the weasel, charge, and he's almost got the hang of the start of the Harry Potter theme. 








See, i said he was a dork!


















Like Cookie he's a total poser!



















And that's the cresties! Enjoy!


----------



## Dave

Great pictures Bea. Bailee sure sounds like a smartee.


----------



## Riebie

Oh I just love your pics!! Esp the head scratchy ones!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Bea

Thanks!!


----------



## Aly

Lovely tiels! Cookie is a sweet lady and Bailee is well...Bailee. Still beautiful just goofy..hehe


----------



## softie

Your two tiels are beautiful and such great posers!


----------



## Laura

Great pic's Bea they are so adorable


----------



## Bea

Babyluv12 said:


> and Bailee is well...Bailee.


 Describes him perfectly!


----------



## Meghanxx4

Cute pictures.


----------

